# Bush tank



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello!

This tank is so far working better than i expected just with sunlight and airstone as the only tecnick.

But i would like to enjoy this tank at night when the sun is gone also.

Is there any way i can light this tank at night just to make it nice to look at? I am afraid that artificial and the sunlight will lead to algae. I actually need a reccomendation for a light that not will effect the tank in anyway, just be nice to look at? If sutch light exist.

Jnad


----------



## STG88 (Jul 16, 2010)

It looks great Jnad!

Sammy


----------



## Idrankwhat (Mar 20, 2013)

you can do a "moonlight" although it will still be rather dim.


----------



## artresz (Aug 24, 2012)

You could always get a cheaper basic LED system to run for a little while at night. If it's only for a few hours it probably wouldn't hurt anything.


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

Yea a cheapie LED light shouldn't produce enough light to mess with the photo-period.


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Tanks for suggestions, i will order some of those flexible light strip to try it out in late evenings.

I am amazed how good planted tanks look in the sunlight (picture dont justify this) and i am looking forward to my next prosject. I am going to set up a 90x90x45cm cube tank right in the same place this small 19 liter is placed now. Hoping to take advantage of the sun/daylight and to find a light to use in late evenings that dont affect the photoperiod too mutch. 

I am wondering if a nice interior lamp hanging from the ceiling with a 23W cfl would be enough to make a tank 90x90x45cm nice to look at when the sun is gone?
A lamp like this:
http://www.ikea.com/no/no/catalog/products/00125811/#/80125812

Jnad


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful tank and nice cherry shot!


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Tanks, funny that this little tank should turn out to run ok,i just stuffed the plants in there beacuse i did not have afford to throw them after replanting another tank.

Of course there is heating problems with sunlight and sutch a small tank. The temperature is rising from 22 degrees celsius in the morning to 27 degrees celsius in the evenings, but still the fishes seem to like the warm period in the sun very mutch.

I guess this heating problem will be mutch less with the bigger tank i have planned

Jnad



GMYukonon24s said:


> Beautiful tank and nice cherry shot!


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

*uppdate*

Hello!

Have some update pictures of my bush tank. The tank seems to thrive, there is some build up of cyano bacteria on front on substrate. It amaze me how this tank is running, this little tank is in direct sunlight and get very hot during the day. The temperature vary between 22-28 degrees celcius during the day and the fish and shrimps dont seem to mind :smile: I also discovered some fry in there today.:smile:


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello!

I have started to dose this thank some liquid carbon two days ago, today this tank was pearling a lot in the sunshine, all the plants was full of bubbles

It is going to be interesting to see how it develops over time with liquid CO2 dosing.

Jnad


----------



## hobo717 (Apr 11, 2013)

Good stuff. I am very tempted to experiment w/o a filter or artificial lighting and see what happens.


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes this approatch of ceeping a tank have been very interesting, i like to experiment. It is kind of funny, of all my fresh and saltwater tanks i have had trough the years this little simple tank have probably given me the most of joy:smile:

For those who want to try this approach i guess a bigger tank would be better, specially beacuse that a bigger tank probably will have smaller variasions in temperature through the day.

Jnad


----------

